# معقم الأيدي (Hygiene )



## eng.eman (28 سبتمبر 2009)

عندي استفسار حول تصنيع معقم الأيدي (الجل الحكولي /الهايجين):

ما هي الحبيبات الملونه المضافه الى الجل هل هي vitamin
ماده بديلة عن (تراي ايثانول أمين) TEA تعادل درجة الحموضه


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (1 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (5 يوليو 2011)

هي عبارة عن حبيبات الفيتامين : فيتامينيّ أ و هـ لتحافظ على طراوة اليدين وتمنع جفافها.


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (9 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## الشاشة (11 أغسطس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 أغسطس 2011)

على ما اعتقد صديقي هي عبارة عن فيتامنات أ للمحافظة على اليدين ومنع تخرشات


----------



## شاهر 22 (19 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## شاهر 22 (19 مارس 2013)

و انا عندي نفس السئال


----------



## احمد عبد العزيز يس (19 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
حد يعرف كيفية تحضير الشحم الكلسيومى والصوديومى فأنا احترت فى تحضيرة فلو يوجد طريقة ارجو ان تدلونى عليها لانى اريد ان اقيم مشروع لانتاج الشحم ولا توجد اى معلومات مفيدة على النت فى طريقة التحضير ملها خاطئة ارجو الرد سريعا للأهمية


----------



## جمال بشر (25 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ferasferas1 (15 سبتمبر 2016)

هل هناك بديل عن tea في هذه التركيبة ؟


----------

